
The Curse of Information Addiction - andygeers
http://www.geero.net/2008/12/information-addiction.html
======
teej
In the past two weeks, I have done a huge amount to increase my productivity
and manage my 'habit'. I have tripled my RescueTime (YC W07) productivity
score in a matter of days, here's how I did it:

* LeechBlock for Firefox. There's always ways "around" these blocks, but it's more of a matter of disincentivizing the bad behavior, not disabling it.

* Use a feed reeder, _keep it off_.

* Working in an office. I've been telecommute contractor for 6 months now. I recently started working onsite for a company, and it's done wonders.

* Watching the "Productivity for Programmers" screencast at PeepCode. I am very anti-self-help, but this screencast has a lot of very helpful, practical advice rooted in common sense and backed by science.

Most of the advice my wife had been trying to tell me for months, but it took
Lars Pind's explanation to really crack through my thick skull. It's not even
about going through "the motions" of setting goals and all that. It's more
about being able to ask your self - "what am I doing? Is this really
productive?" - and being able to know when you're being genuine and when your
brain is lying to yourself.

~~~
gcv
I used to think that I need to work in an office is a prerequisite for getting
things done, and since becoming an off-site consultant, I've completely
changed my mind. I found that the commute does wonders to dull the brain. In
addition, while in someone else's office, the environment almost invariably
sucks. Lousy chairs, horrible flickering fluorescent lights and no sunlight,
nasty cubicles. Then there's everyone who comes by to say something or
interrupt me. Horrible.

In my home office, I control the environment. I have an excellent chair,
plenty of natural light, and the ability to go to the kitchen to munch on an
apple or some other good snack. I don't have to make excuses if I want to go
for a run at 2pm.

The major downside of a home office is that I feel like I have to be more
productive than the on-site members of my team, and end up putting in more
hours. In an office, I watch the clock like a hawk and get the hell out at 6
o'clock sharp, unless there's an emergency.

YMMV, of course. It seems like productivity in an office varies widely from
person to person.

~~~
teej
I probably got lucky. The office space I'm working in is amazing and my office
space at home is messy, dark, and disorganized.

------
Herring
He needs to read with a purpose, as in pick out a goal with some sort of
metric (eg learn rails) and work towards it. Time will pass anyway, you might
as well have something to show for it.

~~~
jodrellblank
And where/how does one get purpose?

~~~
Herring
I don't know, look to your interests & read to some depth. I happen to like
chinese so I'm trying to learn the language as I read about the culture.

------
AndrewWarner
I like the way pg often uses a computer without internet. In fact, after
posting this comment, I'm going to shut down this computer's net access for a
bit so I can focus.

~~~
tjr
I read years ago about Jerry Pournelle having a separate computer on the upper
level of his home with no internet connection at all, for the purpose of
focusing on writing. I thought that was a neat idea, and tried it myself, but
eventually started sneaking a wireless laptop with me, and before much longer
gave up on it entirely.

It's weird. For years, I really did use computers with no network access
whatsoever, and then with some basic telephone-line connections that were
usually off, and now with wifi/broadband pretty ubiquitous, it seems
unthinkable to get off the network. I feel like something is very wrong here,
but... ooh, I just got an email; it must be time again to check to see if I've
sold any more albums at CDBaby.com ...

------
TobiasCassell
I enjoy HP's service for this reason. It's a joy reading my online content
while riding public transit and I find I can keep my focus and delve as deep
as I need to. Sure they are just trying to sell more ink cartridges, ($1500 a
gallon- I would too) but in doing so they are giving us a worthwhile
tool/service. Here is the link- <http://www.tabbloid.com/>

------
greyman
The article is interesting but didn't really explained why "RSS is rotting
brain". I don't say it doesn't, but why exactly? Any thought about this?

~~~
divia
Yeah, as much as I agree that it's important to be aware of the negative
effects of having so much information readily accessible, I also think it's
important not to forget the positive ones. Sure, it's bad when I find myself
checking myself checking my RSS feeds every five minutes instead of working,
but when I think about all the interesting, entertaining, and truly useful
things I know now that I didn't know about a year ago, I realize I learned a
lot of them from reading my RSS feeds.

~~~
divia
On the other hand, here's a thought about why checking his Google Reader RSS
feeds constantly might be rotting his brain: intermittent rewards. Here are
some links:

[http://therawness.com/the-compliance-recipe-
part-3-intermitt...](http://therawness.com/the-compliance-recipe-
part-3-intermittent-rewards/)

>Intermittent rewards are as addictive as crack; human nature makes them
impossible to resist.

[http://headrush.typepad.com/creating_passionate_users/2007/0...](http://headrush.typepad.com/creating_passionate_users/2007/03/is_twitter_too_.html)

>One of Skinner's most important discoveries is that behavior reinforced
intermittently (as opposed to consistently) is the most difficult to
extinguish. In other words, intermittent rewards beat predictable rewards.
It's the basis of most animal training, but applies to humans as well... which
is why slot machines are so appealing, and one needn't be addicted to feel it.

------
chris11
I know it's screwing up my productivity. I've noticed that when I'm stuck in
someplace with no internet, like while riding in a car, I'm much more
productive.

Also I second the recommendation for LeechBlock, it's a really great firefox
addon.

